# Looking for 2x VPS with FreeBSD OS



## Bindra (May 20, 2015)

I am currently having nine unmanaged VPS at MilesWeb.com. It's in four different locations - UK, US, India and Romania. I am looking for two more VPS but in the Netherlands as my client is from the Netherlands. I need 2 CPU cores, 2 GB RAM, FreeBSD OS, 50GB Space, 500GB bandwidth, 2 IPs. Budget is $30 - $35 per month.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2015)

I'm very happy with Tilaa (tilaa.nl). Your specs would be about $30 a month with 2 cores, 2 GB, 60 GB, unlimited bandwidth and SSD, $17 with a regular HDD.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2015)

Tilaa is very nice indeed but I like TransIP better. Their FreeBSD support is a little better and they allow you to boot the FreeBSD installer so you can partition the VPS yourself.


----------



## NewGuy (May 20, 2015)

Vultr (vultr.com) offers any OS you want to install, 2 CPUs, 2GB of RAM, 45GB disk space, 3TB of bandwidth for $16/month. I've been using them for around a year and have been happy with their service. Their next plan up (if you need more than 50GB of disk) doubles the specs for$32/month.


----------



## Bindra (May 21, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions I will go through it.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 21, 2015)

Ramnode has servers in the Netherlands but, while their service is great, it's almost a one-man operation. I'll second Vultr though I haven't switched to it myself yet. I have set up one company with them and really liked it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2015)

So I suggest you set up the two VPSs with separate providers and have some added redundancy. Prices are very competitive and comparable across the board.


----------

